# How to get a death certificate?.



## stevie g (3/5/15)

So my mom in law died last week.

Does anyone know what documents I need to take to home affairs for her death certificate?.


----------



## MurderDoll (3/5/15)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

I did a quick google and found a link to DHA. 
Hope this helps. 

http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/civic-services/death-certificates


----------



## Necris (3/5/15)

Sorry to hear Sprint.
If i recall correctly the funeral home arranged ours for us.
If i recall you require a letter from the attending doctor and certified id's etc...


----------

